# Rhom?...



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

who here told this dude this P is a rhom? apparently the owner checks pfury and swears WE ID'ed this P as a rhom from brazil which is where he says it was imported from. I am saying sanchezi on this feel free to comment. but on a good note the guy does respond quickly to emails took him about 30 seconds to return it after being corrected.








original link to item


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmm


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks more like a Rhom than a Sanchezi IMO. Maybe a second pic would clear it up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

0S1R1S said:


> Looks more like a Rhom than a Sanchezi IMO. Maybe a second pic would clear it up.


Agreed. A better flank shot would be easier.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Looks more like a Rhom than a Sanchezi IMO. Maybe a second pic would clear it up.


Agreed. A better flank shot would be easier.
[/quote]

x3


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sanchezi for me


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its the only pic i have. original link is posted so if anyone wants to ask for a better pic the owners email is listed on that link under the picture. i wouldnt feel comfortable asking since i am not in the market for a P like this right now.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

That's a black ich diamond IMO


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Not a sanchezi, it has a black terminal band on its tail.
Looks like it could be a rhom.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

TheCableGuy said:


> Not a sanchezi, it has a black terminal band on its tail.
> Looks like it could be a rhom.


i was waiting for someone to say that lol. this pic looks similar and is a confirmed sanchezi with similar characteristic.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Outta all the sanchezi pics on opefe, I think that's the only one that has faint terminal band. I've never seen sanchezi's with a black terminal band, and I've owned 2 in the past.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea well thats why i posted in the ID section for the discussion to take place. a anomaly can happen more then once. i just still think its a sanchezi. and look forward to more discussion. thanks for pointing out why you said rhom though.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

this one clearly shows a sanchezi does have terminal black band









this one is hard to see but there is a black band at the end of the tail fin


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

here are a couple other sanchezi showing same thing. different sizes too.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that guy has been trying to sell this fish for like forever, lol here's his ad on CL
http://newyork.craig...2230026455.html

correct me if I'm wrong but I don't remember there's sanchezi from brazil, if that's really imported from brazil then it might not be sanchezi


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

But reading a bit more, and Frank does mention it having a black or faint terminal band. He also mentions it being a very complex species.

Quoted from Frank

_Posted 11 February 2005 - 04:06 PM
"Identifying S. sanchezi is becoming relatively easier. To help Here are a series of photos that help ID the species. Mainly the belly region where the serrae (scutes) are found. I've also included a recent photo of an S. sanchezi that is relatively undamaged. One can see the repeated bites to the tail fin that has grown back and left pigment loss. Could be one of the reasons why Gery thought the fish was spilopleura because of the appearance of a "mid-band" on the tail. Upon further examination the mid-band is actually unpigmented coloration that has grown back giving it this appearance. *Normally, the tail is a black terminal band or sometimes very faint terminal band. Certainly a unique complex species."*_


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea. i honestly only posted this because the guy said WE as pfury id'ed this P as rhom which i dont remember us doing lol. so i figured i would post and see how well the discussion went. im staying sanchezi. but i like the fact we are sticking with the facts. they are complex in nature. but i see sanchezi


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

that fish has been for sale forever on aquabid.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, I remember this on another ID thread not too long ago...IMO, that is definitely a rhom, not a sanchezi...More specifically, it's a gold diamond rhom...I currently have a 4 inch GDR that looks just like him and so have others on this forum....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Da said:


> yes, I remember this on another ID thread not too long ago...IMO, that is definitely a rhom, not a sanchezi...More specifically, it's a gold diamond rhom...I currently have a 4 inch GDR that looks just like him and so have others on this forum....


can you share a pic of yours in this thread to aid the discussion? i would greatly appreciate that .


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Tensa said:


> yes, I remember this on another ID thread not too long ago...IMO, that is definitely a rhom, not a sanchezi...More specifically, it's a gold diamond rhom...I currently have a 4 inch GDR that looks just like him and so have others on this forum....


can you share a pic of yours in this thread to aid the discussion? i would greatly appreciate that .
[/quote]

sure, my roommate has a camera...I'll try to get one up as soon as possible!...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks appreciate that.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

This topic doesn't have enough shenanigans.

Sanbeus


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol JZ be trolling for lawls just cuz he know what my plan was for this thread lol. your just full of surprises aint ya buddy.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

This is my GDR 4 yrs ago. See if it helps.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Tensa said:


> lol JZ be trolling for lawls just cuz he know what my plan was for this thread lol. your just full of surprises aint ya buddy.


Il be lawling with you Z









Awesome pic BUBB$


----------

